# MCAT Vocabulary



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Assalamualikum Guys, I have started Vocabulary Lesson. Here are Ist 5 words.I would keep updating InshALLAH so stay tuned.If you find any difficulty then feel free to ask 

NOTE : YOU CAN MAKE URDU SENTENCES TOO USING THE VOCAB.
1.Aberration-Noun
Is for negative expression
Origin : from Latin aberratio(n-), from aberrare 'to stray' 
From Aberrant_departing from an accepted standard

Urdu Meaning : دماغی خلل/گمراہی/انحراف روی کج 

Synonyms : Deviation, Anomaly, Abnormality,Illusion,Delusion,Hallunication
#Deviation From the right path

1.the act of departing from the right, normal, or usual course.
2.the act of deviating from the ordinary, usual, or normal type. 3.deviation from truth or moral rectitude.
4.mental irregularity or disorder, especially of a minor or temporary nature; 

Sentence : The Bad Company he had was the cause of his Abberation (Deviation from the right path) while he has a good family background

Quote : "The era of the political was one of anomie: crisis, violence, madness and revolution. The era of the transpolitical is that of anomaly: an aberration of no consequence, contemporaneous with the event of no consequence."
-Jean Baudrillard

2. Abnegate-Verb
Is for negative expression

Origin : from Latin abnegat- 'renounced', from the verb abnegare, from ab_suffix 'away, off' + negare _deny, To make ineffective or invalid; nullify'

Urdu Meaning : دست برداری/انکار/نفسکشی/تردی

Synonyms : Denial , Rejection, Renunciation,
renounce or reject (something desired or valuable):
#To Give up on Desires

Sentence : He attempts to abnegate(deny,reject personal responsibility.

3. Aboriginal-Adjective
Shows History of Human,Animals,Plants Race

Origin : from Latin aborigines 'original inhabitants' 
Aborigine _a person, animal, or plant that has been in a country or region from earliest times.
Al_suffix_from Greek words:historical comical

Urdu Meaning : پہلے کا ۔ پرانا ۔ اصلی ۔ قدیم ۔ پراچین

Synonyms : Indigenous, Original , Native,original or earliest known; native; indigenous: the aboriginal people of Tahiti.
#Aboriginal Australians, also referred to as Aboriginal people, are people whose ancestors were indigenous to the Australian continent

4. Absolution-Noun
Shows act of kindness

Origin : Middle English absolucion < Latin absolūtiōn- (stem of absolūtiō ) acquittal (the act of acquitting; discharge.
Law. judicial deliverance from a criminal charge on a verdict or finding of not guilty.)
Absolve_declare (someone) free from guilt, obligation, or punishment

Urdu Meaning : بری الذمہ/غفران/معافی/نجات

Synonyms : Forgiveness, Pardon, Release
#To give forgiveness on sin
Sentence : She asked the bishop to absolve her sins. She was granted absolution for her sins

Quote : It is the confession, not the priest, that gives us absolution. Oscar Wilde


5. Abstruse-Adjective
Expression to show ?Facing difficulty?

Origin : from Latin abstrusus 'put away, hidden', from abstrudere 'conceal', from ab- 'from' + trudere 'to push'
Urdu Meaning : دقیق, دقت ٬ پیچیدگی ٬ باریکی

Synonyms : incomprehensible, unfathomable, arcane, Obscure, Perplexing , Profound ,Puzzling.
#Difficulty in Understanding

Sentence : 1.The Einstein?s theories were abstruse (difficult to understand) for ordinary people.These just went over their heads.
2.You're not the only one who finds Einstein's theory of relativity abstruse


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> Assalamualikum Guys, I have started Vocabulary Lesson. Here are Ist 5 words.I would keep updating InshALLAH so stay tuned.If you find any difficulty then feel free to ask
> 
> NOTE : YOU CAN MAKE URDU SENTENCES TOO USING THE VOCAB.
> 1.Aberration-Noun
> ...


yeah..  this is very helpful . God bless you..:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> yeah..  this is very helpful . God bless you..:thumbsup:


Jazaki ALLAH


----------



## Mahzad (Jul 4, 2015)

Really very helpful


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Prince MD Khan said:


> Assalamualikum Guys, I have started Vocabulary Lesson. Here are Ist 5 words.I would keep updating InshALLAH so stay tuned.If you find any difficulty then feel free to ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Do we have to give English test too in mcat????


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow this is great. Could you please continue this. May Allah reward u greatly.


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Plz someone can guide me whts this n how to prepare for it???


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

For mcat you have to know the def and be able to choose the synonyms for these words. There about 685 of them. You can find the vocabulary on uhs.edu.pk.


----------

